# Moister Gauge?



## Redfishtony (Dec 24, 2012)

I now many of y'all use moister gauges. Is there one that's better than the others? If so which one do y'all recommend?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hygrometers ? or bale moisture meters ? We carry one of each in each work vehicle .


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I use the HT-PRO, recommended to me by several on this forum. Works good for me so far.


----------



## Redfishtony (Dec 24, 2012)

That HT-PRO looks just like the John Deere meter I looked at. I also like the price. About 1/2 what the JD cost. Thanks for the information.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it's the same instrument, just a different sticker on it. As for the price, I've always thought they charge extra for that green&yellow sticker.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I used a Delmhorst moisture tester to test hay for many years


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Does the HT Pro show temperatures as well as moisture?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, in either F or C. Just have to push the temp button instead of the moisture button.


----------

